# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  diabolo bientôt 10 ans de refuge ! (07)

## D-elphine

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Diabolo
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 Diabolo a été abandonné, il a la réputation d'être fugueur, il est vif, très intelligent, il chasserait les petits animaux mais un test peut être effectué car depuis le temps il a pu changer.
ok mâles. femelles, il est vraiment en forme pour son âge, pas de chat pour vivre avec lui

 

je ferais plus de photos prochainement
pas de FA, adoptable dans toute la france.
il peut bénéficier de l' aide de 30 millions d'amis 

visible au refuge les amandiers 07170 lavilledieu

diffusion ok en respectant cette annonce, ce n'est pas son id mais le siret du refuge

----------


## esiocnarf

vous croyez qu'il fugue encore au bout de 9 ans??? 
il est magnifique

----------


## D-elphine

il est vif et très malin, je ne l' ai jamais fait échapé mais il a le don de se faufiler dès qu'il repère un nouvel employé  :: 

perso, je tenterai pas de le lacher

----------


## Zénitude

Quelqu'un pour m'éclairer sur son âge exact que je ne vois pas ? C'est marrant, je trouve qu'il a une très très légère pointe de lévrier afghan

----------


## Zénitude

```
[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/diabolo-entre-dans-10eme-annee-refuge-07-a-106231/][img]http://i57.servimg.com/u/f57/16/18/77/18/diabol10.jpg[/img][/url]
```

----------


## D-elphine

alors suite à une erreur sur son identification, il est noté janvier 2005 comme date de naissance, hors diabolo était déjà à la spa en novembre 2004, malheureusement cette erreur fait qu'il ne peut bénéficier de l' aide de 30 millions d'amis (il semble que ce soit pas possible de le faire rectifier)
on m' a dit qu'il était réputé pour n' aimer aucun autre animal à part les chiens, je préfère donc le préciser encore une fois, même si depuis de l' eau a coulé sous les ponts, il est vraiment très très gentil et mérite vraiment de vite sortir du box

----------


## D-elphine

il est difficile à prendre en photo car il veut tjs être en contact avec nous !

----------


## spa amandiers Facebook

Fiche Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## tarzandamour

pour info : il pèse combien ?
difficile de voir sa taille sur la photo
il semble très grand

----------


## esiocnarf

pourtant c'est écrit "moyen"... c'est vrai qu'il ressemble à un groenendael....

----------


## D-elphine

il est moyen oui, il doit faire dans les 30 kgs (peut être un peu moins car il est un peu maigre mais son poil cache ça)

----------


## D-elphine

Mister tjs de bonne humeur est tjs en attente de sortir de son box

----------


## D-elphine

diabolo attend tjs une famille aimante pour enfin connaître autre chose que son box !

----------


## esiocnarf



----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## Zénitude

Il profite de la liberté qu'il n'a jamais eue  Mick a commencé (légèrement) à s'assagir à 8 ans. Il a arrêté de fuguer vers les 10 ans (mais il avait bien pris son pied pendant 7 ans quand même ).
Si tu n'as pas de jardin, tu as déjà ça de moins à faire attention  ::  Nous, on ne pouvait pas le garder dans la maison pendant nos absences, il faisait des trous dans la porte pour sortir  :: 
Dis-lui qu'il exagère quand même, car une ballade toutes les trois heures, c'est pas tous les chiens qui ont ce privilège  :: 

Il est vraiment gâté: merci pour lui  ::

----------


## Caloute84

Il a vraiment la frite Diabolo ! Que d'émotions avec lui ! Pour mes grands, j'ai acheté deux laisses de 2 mètres qui sont réglables en longueur et on peut même les attacher autour de soi. Elles sont en tissu très épais et je ne pense pas qu'un chien pourrait les couper en deux à moins de les ronger pendant un bon moment. Je les ai achetées chez maxizoo

----------


## fanelan

une laisse chaînette, oh Diabolo !

----------


## Wolfi

Bien que personne n'ai daigné me répondre, j'ai enfin lu qu'il n'est pas castré.
Il est absolument hallucinant qu'un refuge ne fasse pas castrer un de ses pensionnaires !

----------


## luminette

Et bien dis donc, Diabolo, tu n'as pas honte ?  :: 

Faire de telles frayeurs à ta gentille famille. 

Si tu continues, tu copieras 100 fois "je ne dois pas tirer sur ma laisse comme un fou." Et tu me scanneras le tout pour que je vérifie si tu l'as bien fait.  :: 

Ah, tu rigoles moins déjà, à l'idée de devoir écrire tout ça.


Bon, tout est bien qui finit bien...  ::

----------


## Daysie433

> Bien que personne n'ai daigné me répondre, j'ai enfin lu qu'il n'est pas castré.
> Il est absolument hallucinant qu'un refuge ne fasse pas castrer un de ses pensionnaires !


si wolfi sandrine les loustics a répondu à votre question le 17/11 à 7 h 39




> ah oui çà c'est une bonne idée ,laissez dépassé la laisse du coffre je n'y avait pas penser ,merci esiocrnaf (qui plus est pas simple le pseudo ,mdr) 
> bon çà y est il commence à manger avec plaisir ,on a pris de l'alimentation humide ,pour mélanger au croquettes (sinon il ne mange pas ) et çà marche bien comme çà !
> *pour répondre à WOLFY ,si diabolo est castré !*

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Oui Wolfi il a bien été répondu que DIABOLO est castré.

Je pense SANDRINE qu'il faut acheter une laisse plus solide, j'ai une laisse à enrouleur qui tient bien le choc, pour le collier pareil , car DIABOLO, c'est du caustaud !

----------


## esiocnarf

au refuge, nous n'employons jamais de collier, mais une laisse genre longe, on fait un noeud coulant autour du cou... il n'y a jamais de mousqueton 

 exactement comme celle ci! 

les plus difficiles ne s'échappent jamais....

----------


## caro.

> Je pense SANDRINE qu'il faut acheter une laisse plus solide, j'ai une laisse à enrouleur qui tient bien le choc, pour le collier pareil , car DIABOLO, c'est du caustaud !


méfiance avec les laisses à enrouleur !

mon épagneul m'en avait cassé plus d'une ! 
personnellement, je n'ai pas trop confiance dans ce type de laisse.


sinon, les laisses "cordes" comme sur la photo d'esiocnarf sont pas mal (mais en laisse, pas en lasso comme sur la photo)
j'ai une laisse dans ce style, avec 2 anneaux sur le long de la laisse, ce qui permet de régler la "longueur" de la laisse  :: 
et donc 2 mousquetons aussi, si on veut attacher les 2 mousquetons au collier  :: 


sinon les longes sont bien aussi, mais pas très pratique  :Smile:

----------


## Caloute84

Caro, j'ai les mêmes que toi pour mes deux chiens (celles que je décris plus haut) et elles sont vraiment solides

----------


## sandrine les loustics

bon et bien ,merci pour tt vos petits mots !!!!!pffffffffffff que d'émotions qd mème 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

je vais allez à l'animalerie chercher qq chose de vraiment solide ++++ ,je ne suis pas pour les enrouleurs !
la chaine j'ai peur qu'il casse aussi !!!
je pense surtout que l'on va aussi pratiquer le double attaches '(au cas ou ) et lui prendre une longe ,pour lui laissez plus de liberté tt en étant attaché
WOLFY ,j'ai répondu depuis longtemps )à votre message !!!de tte façon ,là n'est pas le problème !!!grrr

----------


## caro.

c'est sur qu'il faut prévoir du "costaud" pour les chiens qui ont tendance à tirer, ou tout simplement qui découvre la liberté après des années de box  :: 

j'imagine la frayeur que vous avez du avoir.
heureusement, plus de peur que de mal !
mais son retour est déjà un point positif, qui sait, peut être qu'avec le temps, Diabolo aura un très bon rappel ? (il faut espérer, c'est toujours plus sympa un chien qui a du rappel)


après la longe est pratique et permet au chien de courir si vous l'emmener dans un champs sans "obstacles" (pas d'arbre, de cloture ect, sinon c'est un peu galère  )
le chien peut s'ébattre (il y a des longes de 5m, 10m ou même plus je crois)  :: 
je pense que Diabolo devrait apprécier, il a l'air d'avoir de l'énergie à revendre !

----------


## sandrine les loustics

oui bon les plus petites longes font 2.5 m !çà fait déjà pas mal ,non?

----------


## esiocnarf

il faut aller au rayons 'cheval".. il y en a de bien plus longues!!!!

----------


## champardenais

oui, je pense qu'une longe c'est pas mal, moi depuis 9 ans que je m'en sers, il n'y a qu'une fois ou le mousqueton a cassé, mais le poney avait vraiment tiré dessus......

----------


## bridgetdrome

Belle photo de diabolo devant son gâteau d'anniversaire et c'est vrai:le bonheur lui va bien.Merci à vous Sandrine!!.Amandiers,nous sommes quelques uns à avoir adopté nos compagnons en refuge et je pense que nous avons tous été émus et profondément touchés lorsque nous avons visité leur refuge:Tant d'animaux recueillis et si peu de moyens mais des bénévoles et employés au grand cur,au temps élastique, pleins d'enthousiasme et de motivation.Le refuge des Bérauds à Romans est l'un de ceux là!!!Nous y avons adopté notre chienne et quelques années auparavant notre chatte.Le personnel et les bénévoles font également dans ce refuge aux moyens bien trop insuffisants, un magnifique travail de protection animale plein de bienveillance.Ils prennent soin de tous ces animaux abandonnés,maltraités,mal aimés,en souffrance.Ils les recueillent,les soignent,s'en occupent au quotidien,les "réparent" quelquefois aussi  de limbécillité ou de la cruauté  humaines.Petit à petit,au fil des jours et au fil des années pour les moins chanceux,les apprivoisent et les aiment,avec douceur,persévérance et patience et nous permettent d'adopter de futurs compagnons de vie en bonne santé et plus équilibrés.Le temps et l'amour des adoptants font le reste!!!Je rends hommage moi aussi à toutes ces personnes qui interviennent au quotidien ou plusieurs fois par semaine dans ces refuges et les en remercie chaleureusement.

----------


## Lilouminou5

Comment va Diabolo?

----------


## luminette

Sandrine, l'adoptante de Diabolo, me demande, par l'intermédiaire de facebook, de donner des nouvelles de ce cher Diabolo.
Il y a tout juste 3 ans que sa famille et elle, l'on adopté. Il est heureux comme un pape. Ce sont des gens que je ne connais pas mais je sens qu'ils ont un coeur "gros comme ça".
l'an passé, je me souviens qu'il avait fait une torsion de l'estomac, ils avaient eu très peur pour lui mais en quelques jours, il s'en était bien sorti.
Une adoption réussie  qui fait chaud au coeur.

----------


## luminette

Voici Diabolo dans son jardin

----------


## France34

Merci , Luminette , et merci à Sandrine pour les bonnes nouvelles et la photo de DIABOLO !  Bonne vie à lui !

----------

